# 2008 Manitoba Sportswriters and Sportcasters Association Male Athlete of the Year



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Xs24-7 said:


> I know we all have sat and wondered why some of our great champions dont get the press that athletes in other sports get. Too often archery is overlooked, while those in other sports grab the awards and prestige.
> It was exciting this year, watching the media take an interest in Archery, and follow the year of Jay Lyon. He was a fixture on local news in the weeks/months leading up to Beijing, and he has stretched his 15 minutes of fame to at least an hour.
> This evening I was honoured to be the guest of one of Jay's sponsors(Manitoba Blue Cross) at a banquet honouring Manitobas Top athletes. The list of past honouries is a whos who of Manitoban sporting greats. Olympic medallists, CFL, NHL, NFL, PGA, etc etc. Jay was nominated against a tough field of athletes that have proven themselves at the highest of levels.
> Members of the Manitoba media vote on this award, and have chosen Jay Lyon as Manitobas Male athlete of the Year for 2008. This is the highest award one can achieve in Sport in Manitoba, and it is outstanding to finally see an archer win it.
> Congratulations Jay!!



Congrats Jay Way to go:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jjay3d (Apr 6, 2004)

This was nice to hear, congratulations Jay


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Way to go! The recognition is well deserved!


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Way to go jay.:thumbs_up Good for you


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Congratulations Jay you worked hard for it.

Kevin


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*congrats!!!*

Great to see!!
Congrats Jay....:darkbeer:


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

okay post up that mug...you know the one i mean, that "kicking" mug...cheers and congrats dude..


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Jay ...


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Congrats Jay:thumbs_up


----------

